
Google Employee's Anti-Diversity Memo Prompts Company Rebuke - amthewiz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-employees-anti-diversity-memo-prompts-company-rebuke_us_5987d53ee4b041356ec08f63
======
francis-io
I think people confuse equality of opportunity with equality of outcome. I
think it's totally normal to expect some types of people to favour working in
some jobs. I'd expect more younger people to work for startups, for example.
Gender is just another grouping of people with different strengths, likely
influenced by evolution. Since men were unable to give birth, it made more
sense for them to go and hunt. Competition between people is a good way of
increasing skill, so in my eyes, an increase in competitive attitude, along
with a desire to reach the top of any hierarchy is just an extension of these
original motivations.

------
RickJWagner
One thing is certain. Google continues to overwhelmingly pay more male
employees than female.

If Google were half-and-half, then the words of their corporate apologists
would carry weight. As it stands, it seems they are trying to frighten anyone
who might speak further.

